# Tried This, Feeling Good



## SandraDee (Sep 9, 2013)

Ok so I have been here before I'm a YOUNG senior (hi to all, especially Annie) I have IBS C a few weeks ago no matter what I ate I was miserable with gas, bloat, constipation. I was going to wait to post don't want to jinx myself, but this is what I did after reading lots and lots of blogs and info
Started Schiffs Digestive Advantage with Gas Defence, Turmeric Natures Way 400 mg once a day (read up on it its good for high blood pressure, arthritis and more) if needed charcoal pill and Tagament or Aloe Gel pill any of the last mention if needed. I have had little gas, little bloat (can actually pull my tummy in ) no feeling of fullness after eating even just a small amount. I'm attributing this to more of the first two items I've mentioned. Movements still a little constipated but a small bowl of oatmeal seems to help. 
Read up on Turmeric which can be purchased in drug stores, WAlmart etc. I will post again but I've had the best full ten days then I've had in awhile, a lot of this attack was brought on by stress, but even with my dog lost for three hours dealing with that and no attack. Worth a try! Let me know if any one out there will try it and how it goes, p.s. Even gurgling noises have calmed. May be temporary but feels good.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

Hi SandraDee--congratulations! so glad you found something to help and that you are feeling better--that's wonderful!


----------



## SandraDee (Sep 9, 2013)

Thanks Annie hope your doing good, so far so good. Love my eight year old foo foo dog who was lost for three hours and crossed a main road I was beside myself all of Louisville must have heard the screaming NY lady calling for her dog. Daughter came home from work to look for her she wandered across the road my daughters dog died on when we first moved to this community she was found a mile away by some nice people my daughter just happen to turn down the block where she was found. Normally I would have been doubled over and running to bathroom but except for the anxiety wow normal. If I have to say what I'm doing different is the Tummeric pills and enzyeme or I'm in a remission period. For three weeks I was miserable with so much gas mostly at night so when I realized two nights of taking the Tummeric I had no gas or bloat I said lets see how long this will last. I don't know if any others will try this and if it will work but I am curious. I know this is not an answer for your condition but I do appreciate all your support. Hope your well, heading to see new grandson in NY next week so I hope this holds especially on plane.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

Sandra--your little dog sounds adorable! SO glad you found her (what a traumatic experience!) and that's she's safely home now.

I do seem to remember others on the board mentioning turmeric and that it helped. so glad it's helping you--along with the enzyme--and fingers crossed this continues especially for your plane trip. how wonderful and exciting to be seeing your new grandson! enjoy!


----------

